# Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??



## angelpfeife (25. März 2008)

Moin, 
mal so ne kleine Umfrage. Wer wird von seinen Eltern beim Hobby unterstützt?Bei mir iast es so, dass mein Vater auch angelt aber meine Mutter dies voll uninterressant findet aber da bei uns das Männchen dominirt gehts im Urlaub nicht mer ins Hotel sondern aufn campingplatz. Aber auch nur wenn nen schöner See davor ist:q:q:q. Meine "Drogen" in Form von Tackle muss ich mir selber Zahlen.


----------



## Karpfencrack (25. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

bei  mir is es umgekehrt meine eltern hassen angeln dafür zahlen sie aber die meisten rechnungen


----------



## Angelika (25. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

|supergri
Ich vertrete jetzt mal die Eltern und mach denen die das nicht finanzieren ein schlechtes Gewissen |supergri

Ich bezahle meinen Kindern das angeln nahezu immer, auch die Köder und die Angelscheine. Eine neue Rute oder eine Rolle gibt es auch schonmal außer der Reihe. Irgendwelche "Sonderwünsche", also ausgefallene Wobbler, Lockmittel oder sonstiges müssen die Kids aber selber zahlen.

Ich unterstütze das Angelhobby meiner Kinder aber nicht nur weil ich selber angele, sondern weil ich froh um jeden Tag bin, den sie am Wasser und nicht vor dem Fernseher oder dem Computer verbringen.


----------



## _Pepe_ (25. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Also, ich kann nur aus meiner Jung-Anglerzeit berichten und in der Zeit wurde ich von beiden Elternteilen sehr gefördert...
Mein Vater hat mir viel Wissen mitgegeben und meine Mutter übernahm meistens den fanziellen Part, falls Vaterns mal nicht da war...:vik:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*



Angelika schrieb:


> |supergri
> Ich vertrete jetzt mal die Eltern und mach denen die das nicht finanzieren ein schlechtes Gewissen |supergri
> 
> Ich bezahle meinen Kindern das angeln nahezu immer, auch die Köder und die Angelscheine. Eine neue Rute oder eine Rolle gibt es auch schonmal außer der Reihe. Irgendwelche "Sonderwünsche", also ausgefallene Wobbler, Lockmittel oder sonstiges müssen die Kids aber selber zahlen.
> ...




|wavey::vik::q

Dito ..... endlich habe ich nicht nur eine Ausrede,wenn ich "stöbern" gehe,sondern werde dazu auch noch angetrieben ;-)


Uli


----------



## Brassenfan (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

nicht nur meine Eltern sondern auch Tante, Onkel und mein großer Couseng unterstützen mich ! nicht nur mit Tackel sondern auch mit Wissen ! ist halt eine Anglerfamilie


----------



## Hecht2 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Also meine Eltern unterstützen mich so gut sie können und mein vater ist auch angler


----------



## suchti (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Bei mir angelt mein Vater und mein Opa. Angelzeug muss ich mir (meistens) selber kaufen Beiträge u.ä. zahlen meine Eltern


----------



## welsman (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*



suchti schrieb:


> Angelzeug muss ich mir (meistens) selber kaufen Beiträge u.ä. zahlen meine Eltern


 

Mein Vater ist auch Angler und das meiste zeugs kauf ich mir auch selber und das find ich auch nicht tragisch.


Mfg. Felix


----------



## big mama (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Ich vertrete auch die "Eltern-Seite":
Unser Sohn(16) hat in der Schule ne Angel-AG belegt und war sofort infiziert. Daraufhin haben mein Mann, unsere Tochter ( 18 ), unser Sohn und ich nen Fischereischein gemacht. Natürlich haben wir den bezahlt. Auch die Erstausrüstung gab es von uns. 
Jetzt sind wir 4 begeistere Meeres- und Hochseeangler. Die Köder / Pilker gibt es aus der Elternkiste. Ruten und Rollen müssen sich unsere "Kids" selber kaufen oder zum zB Geburtstag wünschen.
Wir freuen uns, wenn wir gemeinsam als Family einem Hobby nachgehen können. Bei dem Alter der "Kinder" sicher nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## DonGiovanno (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Meine Eltern sind ziemlich dessinteressiert und haben auch keine Lust mir zuzuhören, was ich am See erlebt oder geangelt habe, obwohl mein Vater die ganze Zeit rumnörgelt, dass der Fisch im Supermarkt zu teuer ist. Naja, Vereinskosten wollen sie auch nicht zahlen, genauso wie Angelscheinprüfung.


----------



## noob is back (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

bei mir gehts so die karte zahlen meine eltern. Es kann auch schon mal sein, dass mein opa ein 50er dazusponser sonnst kauf ich mir alles selber was ich brauche. Manchmal werd ich überhaut nicht unterstützt wenn ich mal wieder voll übertreibe. z.B.: wenn das es wieder mal unter 0C° hat, da gibts kein verständniss mehr. Aber wenn dann der fisch zu Hause ist, wird er schon gerne genommen^^.


----------



## angler24 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Ich wurde von meinen Eltern auch immer ganz gut unterstützt.

Und durch mich ist mein Vater auch zum angeln gekommen|stolz:

Und nu kann mein Angelzeug ja selber bezahlen:g


----------



## Pikepauly (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Ich hatte das Glück, das mein Vater als ich im passenden Alter war vom Angeln auf Jagd umgestiegen ist. Da war natürlich einiges an Material was so über war.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## hecq (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Also ich finde jede Eltern sollten froh sein wenn die Kinder/Jugendlichen zum fischen gehen. Wenn ich mir so anschaue was manche für Aktivitäten ausführen habe ich da schon eher bedenken.


----------



## Basti94 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Meine Eltern bezahlen nicht viel aber so zum Forellenpuff den Eintritt bezahlen.

Aber mein Vatter und Bruder angeln auch beide aber ehr selten#6

(Heut gibt es erstmal neue Sachen):l


----------



## Sei.. (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Na also mein dad ist segler und liebt das meer. insofern is urlaub in noregen holland und co vorprogramiert. und meine ma is gern im süden also auch n angelurlaub für mich|rolleyes. aber mit der finanzierung..mein dad finanziert mir mein boot, die karten und essen beim angeln sehr großzügig. meine ma is da skeptischer..wenn ich mir von meinem geld hier und da ne neue rolle/angel bestelle verbietet sie es#d:r....naja aber das kann ich nich zulassen:langel-sucht


----------



## Basti94 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Das ist auch so bei mir

Will mir nacher noch eine neue Spule holen die wollen aber nicht das ich mein geld angeblich für so ein mist ausgeben soll


----------



## Zocker (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Ich bin eigentlich über meine beiden Onkel zur Angelei gekommen, jedoch haben mich meine Eltern auch wohl unterstützt, soweit dass wir heute noch öfters mit der ganzen Familie (Vater, Mutter, Schwester) zum Forellenpuff fahren um dort bissel zu angeln. Früher beim Nachtangeln ist mein Vater auch immer mitgekommen, sodass er auch oft Köder etc. bezahlt hat. Er hatte ja auch was davon, leckere Aale zum Räuchern und ziemlich schöne Zander die einfach super schmecken. #6


----------



## MPluto (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*



Basti94 schrieb:


> Das ist auch so bei mir
> 
> Will mir nacher noch eine neue Spule holen die wollen aber nicht das ich mein geld angeblich für so ein mist ausgeben soll


 

Frag doch mal deine Eltern was ihnen Lieber ist|kopfkrat: Wenn du angelst und dein Taschengeld dafür ausgibst oder wenn du den ganzen Tag vor der Playstation oder PC hockst.


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

also ich wurde in so fern unterstütz das ich die angelkarte bezahlt bekommen habe (130euro auf der müritz)und sonst ab und zu mal was aber auch nur was man wirklich braucht schnur haken blei.
kunstködder oder so musste ich mir selber kaufen
nun verdiene ich eigenes geld und bin grade dabei die sachen die nun fast 15jahre alt sind langsam durch neue zu ersetzen!!!aber auch nur wo nötig ansonsten wird das gerät gefischt bis es in alle einzelteile zerfällt!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

bei mir ist das so, dass mein dad auch angelt und meine mum sich jederzeit über fisch freut wie ein kleines kind an weihnachten. ich bekomm sprit für mein boot, wenn ich würmer brauch oder n paar kleinigkeiten (tütchen wirbel usw) dann zahlen sie das auch. den rest muss ich mir selbst holen, weil ihnen meine wünsche zu "exquisit" sind. deswegen schenken sie mir auch nichts zu geburtstag oder weihnachten, weil sie angst haben das entspricht meinen anforderungen nicht. gleichzeitig finden sie es toll, dass ich mir so gutes gerät, dafrüber ne menge sagen kann und auch gründe und argumente habe, warum gerade z.b. eine penn rolle zum pilken hole und auch richtig was für mein hobby tu


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

achso ja sprit fürs boot wird bei oma und anderen verwandten dann gegen gefangenen fisch einbgetauscht.wenn ich den welchen vorbei bringe bekomme ich immer etwas geld und damit kann ich dann wieder tanken und angeln fahren!!!


----------



## Allroundtalent (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

meine bezahlen eher weniger, unterstützen es aber wo sie nur können :vik:​


----------



## Master Hecht (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

also meine eltern finden angeln scheise demnach unterstützen sie mich auch nicht...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Dave77 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Ich gehöre mit 16 Jahren zwar nicht mehr unbedingt zu den Jüngsten, bin aber an meinem Stammplatz in Frankreich weit und breit der Jüngste...
Meine Eltern haben was das Angeln betrifft gemischte Gefühle.  Sie haben Angst dass aus dem Hobby eine Manie wird und dass ich mein ganzes Geld dafür ausgebe. Auf der anderen Seite sind sie froh dass ich draussen bin an der frischen Luft und was sinnvolles mach. Ausserdem ist mein Dad auch Angler und wir haben etwas, was wir trotz verschiedener Differenzen zusammen machen können.


----------



## mr.krabs (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Ich muss zwar zugeben, dass mein Vater mich zum Angeln angeregt hat, er es aber eher als einmaligen Tagesausflug gesehen hat (ich wohne nicht bei ihm). Das erste mal hat er mich in den Forellenpuff genommen. Danach hat er mich dabei eigentlich nicht mehr unterstützt. Er hat mir irgendeine Billigrute geschenkt und so. 
Ansonsten hat er mir nur "Anglerweisheiten" mitgeteilt und erzählt, "dass er als Kind einen Stock genommen hat, Nähgarn, ein Stück Kork mit Gänsefeder...." und sooooo viele Fische gefangen hat und Hechte mit einem Billigblinker und nicht bla bla bla
Deshalb ist er auch echt geizig, wenn es um Shads etc. geht. Er bedenkt dabei nur nicht daran, dass der Rhein nicht das Donaudelta vor 30 Jahren ist.
Und mein Angelwissen habe ich mir Angelesen bzw von anderen Leuten.
Meine Mutter unterstützt mich schon mehr, sie investiert auch mal Gerne, das meiste verdiene ich mir selbst durch Nachhilfestunden. Sie ermuntert mich auch mal, wenn ich nichts gefangan habe. 

Naja, ihr seid nicht mein Psychater |supergri


----------



## Der Fischmann (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Ich wohnte als ich noch klein war in argentinien da brauchte man nicht und ich bin heufig mit mien vater angeln gegangen als wir nach deutschland kamen war angel weg(agelschein)
dann hab ich mal bisle rumgefragt und bin dann dises jahr den örtlichen verein beigetreten, 
jetz gets mal öfters angeln leider bisher nicht viel gezogen 6 Forellen.

Mein vater bezahlt öfters was obwohl er sagt das seine alten sachen ok sind.
So hab ich ne 15 Jahre alte abu rolle neues zeug gab es schon^^ die rolle brauch ich awer leider noch 

Köder ist er zu geizieg zum kaufen im garten gibs genug sagt der stimmt auch^^.

wobler und so man müsst sehen hab noch ein paar.


----------



## Scherny (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*



Angelika schrieb:


> |supergri
> Ich vertrete jetzt mal die Eltern und mach denen die das nicht finanzieren ein schlechtes Gewissen |supergri
> 
> Ich bezahle meinen Kindern das angeln nahezu immer, auch die Köder und die Angelscheine. Eine neue Rute oder eine Rolle gibt es auch schonmal außer der Reihe. Irgendwelche "Sonderwünsche", also ausgefallene Wobbler, Lockmittel oder sonstiges müssen die Kids aber selber zahlen.
> ...



das sehe ich genauso, meine freundin hat 2 kinder, frau interessiert sich nicht so doll für´s angeln aber die kinder finden es gut und somitn bin auch ich froh das sich kinder für solch ein hobby interessieren, ich finde es gibt nichts besseres!!!

lieber am wasser als vorm fernseher, pc , straße oder sonstiges!

also eltern zahlt euren kindern lieber die angelsachen bevor sie hobby´s pflegen die nicht so toll sind!

meine eltern haben mir mein hobby damals nicht finanziert und auch in keinster weise unterstüzt!

nun werde ich 23 jahre und bin im verein und echt froh darüber das ich das hobby wieder angefangen habe!

LG


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

Ich wurde von meinen Eltern (und Grosseltern) immer klasse unterstützt.
Obwohl keiner in meiner Familie je geangelt hat.
Meine Mutter hat mich mitten in der Nacht zum Wasser gebracht, meine Grosseltern sind den ganzen Tag spazieren gegangen während ich geangelt habe. Auch finanziell konnte ich mich bestimmt nicht beklagen.

Heute versuche ich natürlich meinen (fast 10 jährigen ) Sohn auch bestens zu unterstützen.


----------



## knorken-bert (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

meine eltern unterstützen mich garnicht
sie sind eigentlich total dagegen und denken ich bin verrückt wen ich wie an diesem langen wochenende von mittwoch bis samstag angeln gehe nacht+tag
meine brüder lachen mich ebenfalls aus
naja was sollls ich bin eigenständig und selbstbewusst und lasse mich von diesem tollen hobby nicht wegbekommen
lg robert


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

frag deine eltern mal was ihn lieber ist ! das du angelst oder irrgend eine sch.... baust ! finds schade das manche eltern dagegen sind #d


----------



## knorken-bert (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

hast natürlich recht 
aber ka was die alle dagegen haben und so
lg robert


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterstützen eure Eltern eure Angelsucht??*

also mein onkel hat mir am anfang so einiges beigebracht da ich in den sommerferien immer mal ne woche bei ihm war... dann hab ich halt jugenfischereischein gemacht und mir eig.alles zu gebi oder weihnachten geschenkt bekommen... (das war noch nicht so viel) dann hab ich in der 5. klasse aufn gym mein jetzigen besten freund kennen gelernt und er und sein dad angeln auch ... die haben mich dann immer mitgenommen... und ich hab mir dann auch von weihnachts und gebi geld alles gekauft... dann habe ich fischereischein gemacht (auch selbst bezahlt) und mittlerweile hab ich halt alles mögliche... wathose pod bivvy bedchair und und und ich bin eig. ziemlich gut ausgestattet doch in letzter zeit fallen mir einige dinge auf die ich wieder bräuchte und ich spare auch shcon... doch ich muss auch geld haben für meinen autoführerschein der ja immer näher rückt... doch da hab ich ne gute rücklage von der jugendweihe... doch dinge die ich mir als nächstes zulegen will wären z.B. gute polbrille... futterschaufel... son karpfenstuhl... oder au son handwagen und gaskocher bzw. zeltheizung... doch alles hat halt seinen preis... und na ja xD es gibt zwar zur zeit gute angebote bei angeldomäne, gaskocher + heizung + 2 kartuschen für 45 eus... doch meine eltern woll nich extra nach lpz. fahren ... ^^ und ihc finde ich könnte ja auch den gaskoche rzum heizen nehmen oder ? ich meine wärme macht der ja genug...


----------

